
How the Venice Biennale is tackling the refugee crisis with art - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/may/16/venice-biennale-refugee-crisis-nsk-tunisia
======
DarkKomunalec
Historically, different peoples sharing the same territory usually ended in
bloodshed, so the claim that a borderless world would be idyllic is suspect at
best.

